# My PCC verification has stuck for unknown reason



## Samit123 (Jul 16, 2015)

I had submitted for my PCC in the police commissioner office on 24th of July.
I am circling the local police station. But they are saying they have not got it.
Today is 13th Aug
What should i do? I am from Pune.

I don't know whether a sms is sent to tell that your report has arrived or not.
But by the look of the police station it seems its all pen and paper.:juggle:


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You should inquire with the police in India.

Nobody in Canada can help you with what is, essentially, a domestic issue in India.


----------



## 261314 (Aug 22, 2013)

Samit123 said:


> I had submitted for my PCC in the police commissioner office on 24th of July.
> I am circling the local police station. But they are saying they have not got it.
> Today is 13th Aug
> What should i do? I am from Pune.
> ...


You should've gone via the Passport Seva Kendra (PSK) Office at Mundhwa which is handled by TCS. They usually provide an application tracking number and let you know what stage your application is via SMS, which I don't think you have right now. There are chances the your application must be hidden beneath heaps of applications or worst case they have might have lost it. I suggest submtting a fresh request, (this time with the PSK).

Good luck.


----------



## Samit123 (Jul 16, 2015)

Today the local police station officer told me that the PCC forms comes to them very very late.
Only PVC forms comes to them on time.
He told me to go to the commissioner office, get the forms from there and personally bring it to him.
He will verify it then.
Can i do that? Has anyone done anything similar?


----------



## 261314 (Aug 22, 2013)

Samit123 said:


> Today the local police station officer told me that the PCC forms comes to them very very late.
> Only PVC forms comes to them on time.
> He told me to go to the commissioner office, get the forms from there and personally bring it to him.
> He will verify it then.
> Can i do that? Has anyone done anything similar?


You can try doing that. If you would've have applied to the PSK, you would've got an SMS to get in touch with the local police station if you don't hear anything within 3 weeks (by 14th August in your case). So you might as well try waiting till tomorrow.

If that doesn't work out, submit a fresh application with PSK so that you have a file number / tracking number that you can use for making inquiry. Right now you don't have any proof / acknowledgement that you've made an application in the first place.


----------



## Samit123 (Jul 16, 2015)

The only reason i went through the commissioner offce because my passport is from Jharkhand.
And i have been living in Pune for the last 5 years.
I was told to get it done through PSK , i would have to go to PSK-Jharkhand.
PSK-Pune won't process other state's passport PCC


----------



## 261314 (Aug 22, 2013)

That's strange. Ultimately the verification is done at the current local police station. As long as you have sufficient address proof to indicate that you have been residing in Pune for the last 5 years it should be OK.


----------



## Samit123 (Jul 16, 2015)

Update : I got the forms in a stapled envelope from the Commissioner office.
I have submitted it to my local police station. I will be called for verification in the next few days at the local PO


----------

